# 6 Month old puppy biting when overexcited



## Vic123 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello All, we have an adorable 6 Month old vizsla called Monty, who is bonkers but generally quite good except for the odd occasion when we are out walking. He jumps up and bites my arms really hard, so much so I have painful bruises. It seems to happen when he gets excited, for example if he meets another puppy, and only when he is on his lead. 

anyone have any advise about how I can control this behaviour. He just loses the plot and seems to want to play by jumping at me and biting. It isn’t agression but it’s not pleasant.... and my coats are wreaked!! It’s getting to the point now that I’m nervous about taking him out, which is ridiculous.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

V pups are well known for shark attacks and zoomies. 
When they are tired or not tired enough seems to be the worst. When it starts try to hold im till he calms or to his kennel.

What he is doing is normal for a v pup! HAs he got his adult teeth yet. I think that until they are in fully it is part of the problem.

At 6 months you SHOULD see things starting to get better as many on here have said.


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

My pup used to do exactly this , after trying many strategies over a long time , here’s what worked for me ... I carried a small squirt gun in my pocket  , when he exhibited the behavior , I said , NO NO and squirted him in the face a couple of times , next time he started to do it ... I said NO and he stopped ... this worked for a few weeks and then he did this may be one or 2 times more , out came my squirt gun and then he stopped ... he still mouths and grabs me from time to time and I don’t mind that , he is just being a puppy 😀, but the intense stuff that used to bruise me stopped


----------



## Vic123 (Feb 5, 2021)

InTheNet said:


> V pups are well known for shark attacks and zoomies.
> When they are tired or not tired enough seems to be the worst. When it starts try to hold im till he calms or to his kennel.
> 
> What he is doing is normal for a v pup! HAs he got his adult teeth yet. I think that until they are in fully it is part of the problem.
> ...





InTheNet said:


> V pups are well known for shark attacks and zoomies.
> When they are tired or not tired enough seems to be the worst. When it starts try to hold im till he calms or to his kennel.
> 
> What he is doing is normal for a v pup! HAs he got his adult teeth yet. I think that until they are in fully it is part of the problem.
> ...


thanks for replying. Yes, I think his adult teeth are nearly through.
It doesn’t happen at home so we can’t crate him or send him to another room. Only happens when we’re out....he wants to play basically, but it’s rough play which I need to be able to control.
Thanks for your comments. I’ll keep training and hope he grows out of it. 😃


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Well V pups also play rough! (We were kicked out of a dog park )
You need to find another high energy dog to play with.
When our 2 play/fight you would think that they are killing each other from the growling and teeth snapping. 
We have run into a few other dogs that have played rough. A boxer and a mutt. They rarely yelp in pain and are right back at it if they do. . We are on our third V and no blood yet!

At 6 months your pup will be able to hold his own.( We did run into a pit that was just mean, but ours seemed to sense it and would not interact with it.) )


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

InTheNet said:


> (We were kicked out of a dog park )


That's priceless.
If you're ever in eastern Connecticut, I'll introduce to Finn. He would have been getting kicked out right along with yours. 

For the OP
It's normal. He wants to play and the other dogs are getting him amped up. A little frustration, some anxiety, and just nervous energy.
I think you'll see a big change over the next few weeks.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

InTheNet said:


> We have run into a few other dogs that have played rough. A boxer and a mutt. They rarely yelp in pain and are right back at it if they do. . We are on our third V and no blood yet!


One of my dog’s best friends was a boxer we met on vacation. We rented a flat in a nice apartment complex and he was one of our neighbors. Unfortunately for the buddies two weeks was two short. But they would miss each other every night and not want to go home, lol.

He also likes Rhodesian Ridgebacks. Weirdly enough fully grown vizslas don’t like him. They find him a bit much. I do feel like his personality is a little too dominant for the more anxious Vs. He’s never aggressive but always scares the more timid dogs. After a long time we finally got a young JRT to trust him and now he protects the little pup from bigger dogs, LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2018)

I wonder how I never heard of the term"shark attack" or "zoomies" until my daughter bought me a Vizsla? All the regular breed articles only talk about the energy and potential for separation anxiety. It was quite schocking actually. I liken it to child birth, your memory fades until you do it again.


----------

